# Can you vent a spraybooth to charcoal filter and back into the room???



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi - don't post here a lot but I lurk often. I do salt lures and am just starting to do freshwater ones but spend most of my time at SOL.

My question is:

Using and airbrush and Createx paint - do you think you could vent a spray booth through a dryer hose to a pipe filled with something like aquarium filter charcoal and let that vent out into the room or would you just poison yourself and the house?

I am thinking about a pipe the same diameter as the dryer hose. How long do you think the charcoal filled pipe should be?

I hate the thought of pumping warm air out into the Vermont winter and what that will do to the heating bill. I figure some in Ohio may have the same concerns. 

Santa is bringing me an airbrush and that got the wheels a turning.


Thanks in advance for your wisdom.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Since Createx is not toxic, you could do this and be safe and probably odor free as long as you never use rattle cans, laquers or urethanes. You could actually put a spun glass filter before your fan to catch wet overspray with a charcoal filter behind that and then a dryer hose on your exhaust to go where ever you want....you can buy pre-made charcoal filters in different sizes to fit almost anything.

Rod


----------

